# Problemas con TV Haier



## maurymix (Nov 24, 2020)

Problemas con TV Haier L39F6

Al apagar la tv queda una leve iluminación en pantalla, es normal ésto?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 24, 2020)

En principio al quedar en stand-by debería apagarse la iluminación de fondo (back light).
Toca abrirla y ver qué problema hay.


----------



## Reda2303 (Feb 12, 2021)

Buenas, saludos desde Venezuela, tengo un problema con un tv Haier modelo L42F6 el cuál no enciende, está totalmente muerto, ni el standby enciende. Gracias a quién me pueda ayudar.


----------



## moonwalker (Feb 12, 2021)

Reda2303 dijo:


> Buenas, saludos desde Venezuela, tengo un problema con un tv Haier modelo L42F6 el cuál no enciende, está totalmente muerto, ni el standby enciende. Gracias a quién me pueda ayudar.


Hola Reda, primeramente podemos deducir o que no está llegando la tensión de entrada AC al circuito de fuente de poder o es éste último que tiene problema y no está proveyendo las tensiones necesarias de funcionamiento para el TV. ¿Tienes conocimiento para la reparación de TV?


----------



## Reda2303 (Feb 13, 2021)

Hola tengo algo de conocimientos la entrada de AC está bien porqué en el capacitor principal hay voltaje. En el conector qué va hacia main hay 12v, 5v, y 3.5v al darle al botón de encendido los 3.5v no reaccionan


----------



## moonwalker (Feb 13, 2021)

Entonces la fuente está funcionando Bien. ¿No existe algún Led Standby de indicación en el panel? Aunque dices que no hay Led de indicación encendido 🤔. Tratándose de un TV Haier (chino) puedo deducir que la tarjeta MAIN y y la fuente de alimentación ¿constituyen una sola tarjeta?. Saludos


----------



## Reda2303 (Feb 13, 2021)

Si tiene led de standby pero no enciende la main y la fuente vienen por separado. En la main encontré unos capacitores SMD aparentemente en corto tengo qué desoldarlos y medir para salir de dudas en lo qué haga éso té aviso jefe. Si esos tv chinos son un dolor de cabeza lo recibi por no dejar


----------



## moonwalker (Feb 13, 2021)

Cuando dices que están en corto ¿qué medida hiciste para determinar eso? En estos circuitos de control o Standby donde actúa lógicamente el microprocesador, suelen haber continuidades bajas entre los puntos VDD y GND de aproximadamente 100 ohmios pero no representa ningún corto. Bueno sólo es una sugerencia, pueda que tengas un corto pero no está demás lo que te indico.


----------



## Reda2303 (Feb 13, 2021)

Sí sí también pensé éso de todas maneras quito el qué está más fácil.  Lo medí con la punta negra en tierra chasis y me da pito por ambos lados

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Feb 13, 2021

Claro punta negra en tierra chasis y tocando con el rojo


----------



## moonwalker (Feb 13, 2021)

Pero trata de usar la escala más baja de resistencia para saber de cuántos ohmios es la continuidad allí y comentar.


----------



## Reda2303 (Feb 17, 2021)

Compa desconecté el cable de ajuste del backligh y encendieron las lámparas

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Feb 17, 2021

Ése cable qué desconecté viene de la fuente hacía la main


----------



## Jeff. (May 11, 2021)

Tengo un problema con un tv haier tv Haier  modelo Led 19b1320 se baja el volumen solo


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 11, 2021)

Y si accionas desde el control remoto o del pulsador propio ¿ Vuelve a subir?


----------



## Jeff. (May 11, 2021)

Se activa la barra de volumen y se coloca en 0 no da para abrir menú
No funciona con ninguno de los 2


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 11, 2021)

Revisá primero el pulsador de bajar volumen . . .  retiralo.

O desconectá la barra de controles y probá con el control remoto.


----------



## Jeff. (May 11, 2021)

Ya lo hice y nada sigue en lo mismo


----------



## DJ T3 (May 11, 2021)

Probaste quitando las pilas al control remoto?


----------



## pedrodasilva1964 (May 24, 2021)

Buenas tardes me llego a mi taller un haier L26F6 . placa numero VLC79003.00. solo tiene estambay no tiene los 12 ,24 voltios .los condensadores estan buenos por favor me pueden ayudar con este tv.


----------



## juantec (Jun 5, 2021)

Buen día me llego un tv crt de 14 viejo pero quedo en un ciclo de prender y apagar hasta el infinito, me tiene de cabeza, alguien ha pasado por esta situación


----------



## flaco-urbano (Jun 5, 2021)

juantec dijo:


> tv crt de 14 viejo


¿Modelo? ¿Chasis?


----------

